# net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max in sysctl.conf



## Marv-CZ (Mar 23, 2013)

I added the line 
	
	



```
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max=65535
```
 to sysctl.conf, but it is ignored and I have to change net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max manually after every boot.


----------



## draco003 (Mar 23, 2013)

According to the sysctl(8) you might want to add it to the /boot/loader.conf

```
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max=65535
```

Because some of the variables cannot be modified during normal system operation, but they can be initialized via loader(8) by setting them in loader.conf(5)


----------



## Marv-CZ (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for your answer, but the problem was elsewhere. I had no line break after the last line. It works with sysctl.conf.


----------



## draco003 (Mar 24, 2013)

You are welcome.
Glad it worked anyway.


----------

